# what is ART ?



## PlasticRenaissance (Jun 28, 2017)

it is a simple Q?



'what is art ?'

(,and what is 'good' art ?)



(could you express in you own words ?)


----------



## Bastard (Feb 4, 2018)

Expressive Diarrhoea.


----------



## Kaznos (May 3, 2018)

Hmm... what about this definition?
Art is anything with the main purpose of providing higher levels of sensual and/or intellectual experience.
Of course, this raises the question, what the f*ck is _"higher level"_ experience, but I'm too lazy to come up with a definition for that, too.


----------



## incision (May 23, 2010)

Art is creative expression. The definition of 'good' art is subjective preference. My preference is extreme abstraction or surrealism. Mixed medium that increases texture is big with me too.


----------



## PlasticRenaissance (Jun 28, 2017)

Bastard said:


> Expressive Diarrhoea.


_
1) (haha) It is such a strong philosophical metaphor 
,I think it s quite true in some level!

2) In your opinion 'what is a GOOD Diarrhea?'
(what do we need to eat to have a 'better' diarrhea then_haha?) _


----------



## PlasticRenaissance (Jun 28, 2017)

Kaznos said:


> Hmm... what about this definition?
> Art is anything with the main purpose of providing higher levels of sensual and/or intellectual experience.
> Of course, this raises the question, what the f*ck is _"higher level"_ experience, but I'm too lazy to come up with a definition for that, too.



_thanks for your reply

would you mind discussing more?

1)when you mentioned about 'the higher level' of ??? experience 
for whom? the artist who makes "ART" ,or the viewers ,or...???...


2)in your point of view 
,does 'Art' have to change the 'world' in some ways ?


hope to discuss further! (esp. about the laziness__haha)_


----------



## Kaznos (May 3, 2018)

PlasticRenaissance said:


> _thanks for your reply
> 
> would you mind discussing more?
> 
> ...


1. The artist's *intention* is to provide this experience. So, even if a piece of art doesn't stimulate the viewer in any way, it can be still called _'art'_, if the maker intended to create an impact.
2. Not at all, it's not required to call something _'art'_.
It's a bit off-topic, but I think it's dangerous to express a world changing idea through art, because it operates on a subconscious level. The flaws remain hidden and the idea still effects people. World changing ideas should be clearly stated, and they should be discussed in a purely rational way.
On the other hand, if clearly stated, it may not have any effect at all, because people would resist. So who knows...


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)

Art is whatever one says it is...It’s very subjective 

Example: Art is the best of what humanity can be. Art is always honest to the sincere Artist. Maybe the only real honesty in their life


----------



## Radiant Wheelbarrow (Oct 13, 2017)

art is...........

it's..........

and I think..........

therefore in conclusion......................

yours sincerely..........

hello


----------



## nam (Feb 18, 2017)

it's whatever you want when it touches your mind or your soul


----------



## Aiwass (Jul 28, 2014)

I think art is the closest to religion we have. 
Art is personal revelation, religion is collective revelation.


----------



## Atom (Jul 20, 2018)

Art consists in concretizing what you have in your mind. Good art is when you have interesting stuff in your mind AND the ability to accurately transpose it into words/images/whatever.


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

Art is about materialising your imagination by creating something new/original with not necessarily useful purpose just for the sake of expressing yourself.


----------



## PlasticRenaissance (Jun 28, 2017)

Duo said:


> Art is creative expression. The definition of 'good' art is subjective preference. My preference is extreme abstraction or surrealism. Mixed medium that increases texture is big with me too.



_thanks for the sharing


'extreme abstraction'__whoa! I really like that


PS. Do you consider 'Geisha' to be an 'Artist'?_


----------



## PlasticRenaissance (Jun 28, 2017)

Kaznos said:


> 1. The artist's *intention* is to provide this experience. So, even if a piece of art doesn't stimulate the viewer in any way, it can be still called _'art'_, if the maker intended to create an impact.
> 2. Not at all, it's not required to call something _'art'_.
> It's a bit off-topic, but I think it's dangerous to express a world changing idea through art, because it operates on a subconscious level. The flaws remain hidden and the idea still effects people. World changing ideas should be clearly stated, and they should be discussed in a purely rational way.
> On the other hand, if clearly stated, it may not have any effect at all, because people would resist. So who knows...



_thanks for the answer


1)I really like the word ‘impact’ that you used
,it makes me think more__ ‘is there anything in this world that have absolute ‘zero’ impact?’


2)I love it that your definition have such a broad and opened-heart touch


3)ummm……., don’t get me wrong
when I mentioned about ‘changing the world’
I don’ really mean it in the context of ‘SIZE'.

I think (from your definition of art) 
‘higher levels of sensual and/or intellectual experience’ could affect the world 
in some levels too even though it is such a personal level


4)do you mind if I ask more Q??

do you think if ‘art' needs a ‘viewer’?
do you think if ‘art’ needs an ‘artist’?


hope to discuss further._


----------



## Kaznos (May 3, 2018)

PlasticRenaissance said:


> _
> do you think if ‘art' needs a ‘viewer’?
> _


No.


PlasticRenaissance said:


> _
> do you think if ‘art’ needs an ‘artist’?
> _


How else would it be created?


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

Art is the perfect escape, the ultimate relief, the lie that makes us realize the truth, the dream we paint, the steps we dance, the words we sing, the thoughts we write, the food we cook, and the love we make. It’s an expression which is an extension of personality and it’s about sharing the way we experience the world.


----------



## Mick Travis (Aug 18, 2016)

Kaznos said:


> It's a bit off-topic, but I think it's dangerous to express a world changing idea through art, because it operates on a subconscious level. The flaws remain hidden and the idea still effects people. World changing ideas should be clearly stated, and they should be discussed in a purely rational way.
> On the other hand, if clearly stated, it may not have any effect at all, because people would resist. So who knows...


People do resist the truth. Life altering art is propaganda.


----------



## PlasticRenaissance (Jun 28, 2017)

Surreal Snake said:


> ....... Art is always honest to the sincere Artist. Maybe the only real honesty in their life.......


_this is quite powerful and somehow gentle._


_Thanks for the response


PS. I like it when you said 'Art is *whatever* one says it is'__could not agree more to that

_


----------



## PlasticRenaissance (Jun 28, 2017)

Mick Travis said:


> People do resist the truth. Life altering art is propaganda.


_
it s interesting perspective indeed


would you mind if I ask more Q?

1) what is 'life altering art'?

2) do you consider 'info graphic art' , 'film' as 'art'?_


_hope to discuss much further_


----------



## Mick Travis (Aug 18, 2016)

Pasta said:


> Of course I do! I need to know what you mean.


Art is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## Mick Travis (Aug 18, 2016)

These are art to me...

View attachment 807605


View attachment 807607


View attachment 807603


The sketches and paintings I make are just studies. I'm more of a performance artist.


----------



## PlasticRenaissance (Jun 28, 2017)

Fohra said:


> .....Art is the perfect escape, the ultimate relief, the lie that makes us realize the truth.....


_
this 's so beautiful!

the truth is 'I guess I have to try to live with my lie more ,and forever'


PS. Thanks for your answer_


----------



## PlasticRenaissance (Jun 28, 2017)

Pasta said:


> Art is a noun.



_somehow your definition makes me feel some peace of being ,living my life right now


super super-Thanks_


----------



## PlasticRenaissance (Jun 28, 2017)

Mick Travis said:


> Art is in the eye of the beholder.


_
I am blind (,and I am a fool)
could I art?__haha__J'kidding


thanks for your answer
'art' your day!


PS. could I ask you 'why do your like performance art more?'_


----------



## Mick Travis (Aug 18, 2016)

PlasticRenaissance said:


> PS. could I ask you 'why do your like performance art more?'[/I]


I find I'm better able to change the world by socially interacting with it.


----------



## VoodooDolls (Jul 30, 2013)

i'm not sure about the definition of art, what i know for sure is that criticism is for pussies, that type of people who will never touch a beautiful lady.


----------



## PlasticRenaissance (Jun 28, 2017)

Mick Travis said:


> I find I'm better able to change the world by socially interacting with it.



_interesting__is this some kind of sweet 'propaganda' that you mentioned before ?__haha


PS. I really enjoy live performance art 
,however, I think performing art could reach out more though (in the propaganda's consciousness!)_


----------



## PlasticRenaissance (Jun 28, 2017)

VoodooDolls said:


> i'm not sure about the definition of art, what i know for sure is that criticism is for pussies, that type of people who will never touch a beautiful lady.



_thanks for your response__it s an interesting point

could we discuss further?

from your point of view when you said 'criticism is for pussies'
do you mean the person who makes criticism ,or the person who listens to criticism ,or...?

somehow I find '(art's) criticism is also some form of art 
some artists criticize with 'new' way of painting
some critics criticize with words


PS. for me 'art's review is not the same as art's criticism'


hope we could discuss more
_


----------



## VoodooDolls (Jul 30, 2013)

PlasticRenaissance said:


> _thanks for your response__it s an interesting point
> 
> could we discuss further?
> 
> ...


the person who gives unwanted criticism, take a look in youtube, search for reviews of upcoming video games, the most recent case is ac odyssey, everyone knows that ubisoft is delivering a really nice piece and still their fanbase complains about copy paste, recycling, bullshit. i understand for example EA does that with FIFA but no one gives a shit because they have another kind of fan base, i wouldn't call recycling making a virtual whole map greece that lets you go from creta up to thessaloniki. it's just brain damage right there.
for conventional art is the same, i think i might be talking about harsh obvious hating criticism, instead of constructive (which imo should only be given if it's asked for), or the typical people who appreciate the style you used for a certain piece but they make it explicitly clear that the merit is not yours, or not even the piece what's good, instead they talk about the style, there are many ways of covering narcissism, as i see it, it is not the artist who's narcissist, which is basically what they taught us, instead the critics, because i understand narcissism as the way of putting down other people so we feel good about ourselves. so you gotta combat it with more narcissism (give a shit and keep doing your stuff) so they call you a narcissist. i would say that the opposite of narcissism is boldness. in 2018 being bold is synonym of narcissism. dare to try.


----------



## PlasticRenaissance (Jun 28, 2017)

VoodooDolls said:


> the person who gives unwanted criticism, take a look in youtube, search for reviews of upcoming video games, the most recent case is ac odyssey, everyone knows that ubisoft is delivering a really nice piece and still their fanbase complains about copy paste, recycling, bullshit. i understand for example EA does that with FIFA but no one gives a shit because they have another kind of fan base, i wouldn't call recycling making a virtual whole map greece that lets you go from creta up to thessaloniki. it's just brain damage right there.
> for conventional art is the same, i think i might be talking about harsh obvious hating criticism, instead of constructive (which imo should only be given if it's asked for), or the typical people who appreciate the style you used for a certain piece but they make it explicitly clear that the merit is not yours, or not even the piece what's good, instead they talk about the style, there are many ways of covering narcissism, as i see it, it is not the artist who's narcissist, which is basically what they taught us, instead the critics, because i understand narcissism as the way of putting down other people so we feel good about ourselves. so you gotta combat it with more narcissism (give a shit and keep doing your stuff) so they call you a narcissist. i would say that the opposite of narcissism is boldness. in 2018 being bold is synonym of narcissism. dare to try.


_
I think I understand what you mean now
,and apparently our definition of (art) criticism is quite different 
(,and serious I feel like I get your feeling)


PS. 1)sometimes it helps me when I change the term from 'criticism' to 'opinion'
2)your ending is very interesting...'being bold is synonym of narcissism'...ummm..._


----------



## ANAXEL (Feb 16, 2017)

Here I come, boiiiss!

I would one-line define art as:
_An perceivable existence which's implications serve as expression_.
That's it. That's all art is.

The existence can be an object, time, action, or anything tangible, definable.
It can be intentional or unintentional.
It can be recorded or last for a limited amount of time for privileged witnesses.
The expression can be informative or vague and confusing, leading to nothing.
It can be understood or misunderstood, but in the end, perceived by anything that perceives.
It can have infinite variables as long as it stays true to that one line.

The original meaning of Art is what dictionaries will hand you now. But the fact the we're begging for another definition tells us that it has been used more vaguely for a number of things.
In the end, it's not necessarily a skilled action, premeditated and cased by a conscious being. Not anymore.
Now it seems that it's everything we perceive we can attribute meaning to. An incident in nature could be art now. 

If a tree falls, but there's no one there to see it or hear it fall, is it art?
No. Art will only exist if someone validates it.


----------



## PlasticRenaissance (Jun 28, 2017)

thanks for your thoughtful response




ANAXEL said:


> _An perceivable existence which's implications serve as expression_.


_
this is well crafted definition _




> The existence can be an object, time, action, or anything tangible, definable.
> It can be intentional or unintentional.
> It can be recorded or last for a limited amount of time for privileged witnesses.
> The expression can be informative or vague and confusing, leading to nothing.
> ...


_
'life'_




> The original meaning of Art is what dictionaries will hand you now



_:is it weird that I 've never look for the meaning of art in Merriam-Webster?

:the conscious point is interesting to contemplate_




> If a tree falls, but there's no one there to see it or hear it fall, is it art?
> No. Art will only exist if someone validates it.



_when someone validates 'art' ,could he validate it subconsciously?_


_hope to discuss further_


----------



## ANAXEL (Feb 16, 2017)

PlasticRenaissance said:


> _
> this is well crafted definition _


I appreciate that.



> _:is it weird that I 've never look for the meaning of art in Merriam-Webster?
> _


_
I intuitively would not look for the definition of Art just like I wouldn't look for the definition of Life in a regular dictionary.
It seems we're all trying to find the right definition.
I'm an advocate for the finding of definitions for all abstract and vague terms, I think it can teach us something.




:the conscious point is interesting to contemplate

Click to expand...

_


> _when someone validates 'art' ,could he validate it subconsciously?_


Art can exist in the subconscious but it'll only be validated by someone who becomes aware of it.
Art has a subconscious effect on all of us, but its validation -"This... THIS IS ART!"-







-That comes from the highest point of consciousness we know of!

When I saw The Iron Giant as a kid, that movie had an effect in me subconsciously. That didn't really validate the Art.
Now, however, I can observe the existence of the effects the movie had in me, and NOW I can validated as such.
Now, what would I refer to as Art? The movie itself? The fact that I was watching it and learning from it? The animation IN the movie? That transposing of icons (superman) within the movie? The fact that I existed in the time the movie was made, making my existence part of the Art?
It seems infinite since it's so subjective.

This is why, for my opinionated self, when a word takes new meaning, we should CHANGE the word.
Art used to just be a skill posed through a medium for expression, and then we called everything art because we realized the skill could be anything, the medium could be anything. Some declared Art happening without no one behind it.
So, similar to the word Love (I hate that word, not the meaning), it's too vague.
The reason it's vague, however, is beautiful.

I think that since Art is so human and dependent on our existence, at some point when our consciousness expands, it will cease to exist. I look forward to that day.


----------



## Mick Travis (Aug 18, 2016)

I struggled with understanding how to express myself artistically. I learned many types of media in many styles. I made movies, videos, and overdub recordings. Around age 25, I'd accumulated about 3 file boxes of media, which I threw into the city dump. I wasn't too bad, but I was in no place to be a role model. Everything was a reflection of someone working out childhood issues. My stuff since then has been a further indication of struggle. I feel I'm finally at a point where I may be more of a positive influence. I'm working on a song at the moment.


----------



## PlasticRenaissance (Jun 28, 2017)

_superThanks for your considerate answer_




ANAXEL said:


> .....I wouldn't look for the definition of Life in a regular dictionary.....


_ummm__life is weird__I mean the definition of 'life'__haha_




> .....Art can exist in the subconscious but it'll only be validated by someone who becomes aware of it.
> Art has a subconscious effect on all of us, but its validation -"This... THIS IS ART!"-
> -That comes from the highest point of consciousness we know of!.....


_ummm__in my dream I 've never called something 'art' yet 
,but sometimes I make a judgmental insult on something/someone subconsciously 
(,or too too too fast ,high speed junky conscious__haha)_




> .....This is why, for my opinionated self, when a word takes new meaning, we should CHANGE the word.
> Art used to just be a skill posed through a medium for expression
> , and then we called everything art because we realized the skill could be anything
> , the medium could be anything. Some declared Art happening without no one behind it.
> ...


_I think the word doesn't have to change 
,but when I use that word__I have to have a 'clear' mind
__I have to put ,tie ,wrap a firm&fine 'context' around it 
(if I really want the meaning of the word to be THAT exact right vagueness)_



> .....I think that since Art is so human and dependent on our existence
> , at some point when our consciousness expands, it will cease to exist.
> I look forward to that day.....


_if it really exists ,it will be able to die__sadly_


_PS. I like 'The Iron Giant'_


----------



## ANAXEL (Feb 16, 2017)

PlasticRenaissance said:


> _superThanks for your considerate answer_


SuperThanks for the super thanks (I request we have a SuperThanks option on this forum).




> _ummm__life is weird__I mean the definition of 'life'__haha_


I would say it's more complex and poorly assessed.
I'm not just randomly disagreeing with you just 'cuz. I personally don't think life is too abstract, only misperceived.



> _I think the word doesn't have to change
> ,but when I use that word__I have to have a 'clear' mind
> __I have to put ,tie ,wrap a firm&fine 'context' around it
> (if I really want the meaning of the word to be THAT exact right vagueness)_


Maybe Art needs to be vague to remain Art, even as a term?
... nah, if I ever get the opportunity to do so, I will offer any and every term possible for all references to all different types of Arts, destroying Art forever >



> _PS. I like 'The Iron Giant'_


PS. The Iron Giant is Art.


----------



## Mick Travis (Aug 18, 2016)

ANAXEL said:


> PS. The Iron Giant is Art.


I didn't see it. What makes it art? Does it free us from our programming like art should? When it came out, it reminded me of Japanese pop art, which is severely lacking. It's postmodernism to me. My mind is still blown by the popularity of anime.


----------



## ANAXEL (Feb 16, 2017)

Mick Travis said:


> I didn't see it. What makes it art? Does it free us from our programming like art should? When it came out, it reminded me of Japanese pop art, which is severely lacking. It's postmodernism to me. My mind is still blown by the popularity of anime.


It's actually not an outstanding film. For my generation, similar to Atlantis: The Lost Empire, Titan: AE, all of these crappy films impacted us because... well, they were the films we saw at an early age. So, at least coming from me, calling it Art is a satirical statement.
I think the animation in all of them was pretty decent tho.
And I still freaking love these films.


----------



## Mick Travis (Aug 18, 2016)

ANAXEL said:


> IAtlantis: The Lost Empire, Titan: AE


I'm sorry. At least you didn't grow up in the 80's.


----------



## ANAXEL (Feb 16, 2017)

Mick Travis said:


> I'm sorry. At least you didn't grow up in the 80's.


They tell me it really wasn't that great.
Neverending Story had some super strong effects on some children though.
I mean, I didn't grow up in the era, and still, when I hear the opening song for the movie, I want to cry. Idk what's going on.


----------



## Mick Travis (Aug 18, 2016)

ANAXEL said:


> They tell me it really wasn't that great.
> Neverending Story had some super strong effects on some children though.
> I mean, I didn't grow up in the era, and still, when I hear the opening song for the movie, I want to cry. Idk what's going on.


My fondest media memories from childhood are of Monty Python, Star Trek, and Star Wars.


----------



## ANAXEL (Feb 16, 2017)

Mick Travis said:


> My fondest media memories from childhood are of Monty Python, Star Trek, and Star Wars.


I am trying to get rid of Disney memories. I am replacing them with Neil Cicierega.


----------



## Mick Travis (Aug 18, 2016)

ANAXEL said:


> I am trying to get rid of Disney memories. I am replacing them with Neil Cicierega.


I had to look up Neil Cicierega. WTF? I take your comment as a humorous indication that you are leaving The Matrix.


----------



## ANAXEL (Feb 16, 2017)

Mick Travis said:


> I had to look up Neil Cicierega. WTF? I take your comment as a humorous indication that you are leaving The Matrix.


If there's a Matrix, Disney is definitely a large part of the coding. I hate it so much.
Also, Neil Cicierega is one of my favorite artists of all time.


----------



## Mick Travis (Aug 18, 2016)

ANAXEL said:


> Neil Cicierega is one of my favorite artists of all time.


I don't understand the popularity of internet culture.


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

nam said:


> it's whatever you want when it touches your mind or your soul


https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/What_Is_Art?


> Art begins when a man, with the purpose of communicating to other people a feeling he once experienced, calls it up again within himself and expresses it by certain external signs.


Really though art is now abstract and conceptual a lot of the time than necessarily expressive or based in skilled technique.


----------



## PlasticRenaissance (Jun 28, 2017)

ANAXEL said:


> .....I am trying to get rid of Disney memories.....


_Disney 's animation VS. 'the giant iron' VS. studio ghibli VS.....
for me this is a case of 'trend cycle'

(I really enjoy watching Disney 's animation in the beginning era though)_




Mick Travis said:


> .....I don't understand the popularity of internet culture.....


_,and I don’t really understand the person who goes online shopping ‘artwork’
(umm__sorry I don’t consider ordering pizza is such an art__yep, such a snob__haha)_




Wellsy said:


> .....really though art is now abstract and conceptual a lot of the time than necessarily expressive or based in skilled technique.....


_I used to like (a lot!) the words ‘abstract’ ,and ‘conceptual’ 
,however, sometimes I feel so tired to stay with both of them (a lot!)_


----------



## Mick Travis (Aug 18, 2016)

PlasticRenaissance said:


> _,and I don’t really understand the person who goes online shopping ‘artwork’
> (umm__sorry I don’t consider ordering pizza is such an art__yep, such a snob__haha)_


That's part of net culture I wasn't aware of. However, I avoid net culture. I can't be too critical of it. Kids play the weirdest games. It's youthful rebellion.


----------



## GreenlandicVegan (Sep 14, 2019)

ENFP 

I think it’s a communication and expression form we use as self therapy. I believe it has no other purpose than it being therapy for the person creating it, and that others can’t say wether or not something is art, as they can’t see wether or not it’s genuine expression or a conscious construct. Wether something is art or not has nothing to do with the aesthetic value of the creation. My favorite art would be comics/short illustrated stories 🙂


----------



## Powermetal101 (Sep 16, 2019)

Art is feelings,perspective s and thoughts coming from one's heart soul and mind


----------



## 30812 (Dec 22, 2011)

PlasticRenaissance said:


> it is a simple Q?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whatever created or performed with a level of mastery which builds a connection with the audience (could be the creator alone) at the most fundamental level with minimal efforts and pure without unnecessary components.

Quality of art depends on level of mastery perceived, the connection perceived and the effort it takes to build such connection. The art could be very complicated but still qualifies as minimal efforts if that's what it takes.


----------



## Ray Maverick (Aug 7, 2015)

Art to me is creating something visually fascinating


----------



## X A N A (Jun 21, 2018)

An expression of the human condition. Some expressions are more complicated and profound than others. Pretension is gay.


----------



## jj53ew (Aug 21, 2019)

In few words, ( in practically )
Art is express your thoughts / feelings / experience through different media ( drawing, shooting etc...)


----------

